# Vintage Beistle



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I hadn't seen this before. They do have some cute stuff, a few things I have actually looked for. thanks for the link !


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

This is why I will rarely buy anything like this 'vintage' off of ebay.


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the link, never realized I had some of those growing up - great early Halloween memories


----------



## GoldenPumpkin (Oct 10, 2015)

Those are very nice. Thanks for posting the link. I agree, ebay does overcharge for things like this.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I've bought several "vintage-style" reprints of these Beistle designs. I think they're great, and reasonably priced. I bought some large pumpkin JOL reprints on Ebay that are not listed on the Beistle site...wow. Just like the old ones they used to hang in the classrooms at school!! It's neat to see these designs freshly remade like this.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh wow, wish I'd learned about this place earlier in the year when I had more funds! Will tuck this link away for next year.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've bought several things from them & that all arrived intact & well packaged. I got some of those large singing cats & they came in a huge box. I'm not a fan of over packaging but this time it was worth. They were all in perfect shape, no bent corners or anything like that.


----------

